

Sunken World War II German U-boat and Freighter Found Off Coast of Cape Hatteras - rmason
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/sunken-world-war-ii-german-u-boat-and-freighter-found-off-coast-of-cape-hatteras/2014/10/21/5374c262-5938-11e4-8264-deed989ae9a2_story.html

======
epmatsw
Shadow Divers is an excellent book about finding sunken U-Boats in the
Atlantic as well. Highly recommend.

[http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Divers-Adventure-Americans-
Ever...](http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Divers-Adventure-Americans-
Everything/dp/0375760989)

